# G220 vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK2 FL....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your enjoying this lovely weather we are having...........:wave:

Well today has been a busy day as the weather has not been up and down but Jules and I have been working on a lovely Face-Lift MK2 Octavia vRS in Red for a close friend called Malcolm............:car:

I had been in contact with Malcolm for some time as he had ordered a brand new motor that was due for delivery in early January, we had planned to have the car delivered on the Saturday and complete the work on the Sunday but the weather then let us down so another 6 weeks down the line and here we go...........:thumb:

Jules and I were only going to complete an exterior detail on this motor as Malcolm had taken the wheels off and sealed them, done all the engine bay and interior so it would be a short detail and day, or at least we had hoped..........

This is how the car looked on arrival:














































Not looking too bad for a nice new motor...........:driver:

*The Detail Process*

As Malcolm had already attended to the wheels I still wanted to give them a quick once over so I attended to them first, so I gave one of the wheels a rinse:



















I also paid attention to the wheel arch:










Then applied some Megs APC:










Aggitated with an EZ Wheel Detail Brush:










Then the smaller spoke gaps and wheel nuts were attended too with a Detailer Brush:










And rinsed:










This then left me with the following:










This was repeated on the other wheels and arches..........:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then foamed:



















While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















Then I washed the car, wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated and the car rinsed off:










Then it was time to clay the car with some Sonus Green Clay and Megs Last Touch as lube:










And then rinsed again:










Once I had clayed and rinsed the car I then applied Megs Last Touch all over the car:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










At this point Jules had finished cleaning all the house, which is pretty much a Saturday morning ritual for her and decided to lend a hand:










Jules has some modelling work up and coming next week so you will note a little bit of a 'blue' theme on her nails and hair as it's all part of what the stylists wanted for next week...........

With the car now dried some swirling was evident:














































Jules at this point decided to seal the wheels with some CG Jetseal 109 via an applicator pad:




























I then broke out the G220 and started with some Menz FF on a Megs Finishing Pad:





































This worked well on around 75% of the panels but I had to work up to a Megs Polishing Pad and a Megs Cutting Pad in some areas on the rear, still using the Menz Final Finish to get some deeper marks out..........:buffer:

Having been lucky up until this point, it then started to show signs of raining so Malcolm and I quickly put up the Gazebo:










The car was at this stage looking at follows:



















The rain then got heavy and it became very dark, problem was that the gazebo can only take so much rain so started to leak in certian areas.......

Had to carry on as best we could so I rinsed the car to remove any excess dust from polishing and then applied some Megs Last Touch:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Once the car was dry and the rain had eased I was ready to seal the paintwork so out with the Z-AIO and an Applicator Pad:




























I then completed a Z6 Wipedown:




























I then applied two coats of Z2 via and Applicator Pad:




























After another Z6 wipedown, finally I went for a Z8 Wipedown:




























I then picked up on a 'dealer' sticker in the rear window and agreed to remove it so before:










After:










Jules then dressed the wheels with some Z-16 via and Applicator Pad:



















Malcolm then found himself drying certain areas of the car with some leaks from the gazebo:



















Jules then packed up all the cloths we had used and did what she does best, the washing:










*The Results*

*Under Gazebo*






























































































































































































*Gazebo Put Away*



























































































And that's it...........:thumb:

Nice to be out detailing again and love working with Jules having a bit or a laugh, also massive thanks to Malcolm for finally making it over but for helping out during the detail...........:thumb:

The new front end on these Octavia's has grown on me a lot and I really do like the vRS as a car, like Red as it looks nice against the calipers........:car:

Weather now looks pretty poor and it's time for a cup of tea so thanks for reading and comments good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great. What applicator was used for the Z16?

Lovely job guys. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon :thumb: like the design of the headlights on the new octavias


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work Simon i rely like these cars and the red makes it look even better :argie: and Jules face she looks happy in some pics :lol:


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

I tip my hat to Jules and Baker. Stunning finish.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

fantastic result baker well done fella.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one - Looks lovely


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning finish Simon and Jules.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Top job :thumb: lovely car and colour too. Are you a Zaino convert now? Been looking at maybe going down that road myself...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmmm What shall I say........




:lol::thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work as usual mate! :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Nice to be out detailing again and love working with Jules *having a bit or a laugh*, also massive thanks to Malcolm for finally making it over but for helping out during the detail...........:thumb:


Now, maybe my minds in the gutter a bit too much but I'm assuming what was a typo really cracked me up :lol:


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

A big thanks to Simon for getting the detail done for me in the middle of winter:thumb:
We had planned for this to be done the day after I collected my new car but weather defeated us so today was the earliest in which there seemed to be a 'window' in the weather.
So over to Simon just as the rain stopped and he made very good progress, very impressed at the speed he worked.
Unfortunately the rain came about 1.30pm but having the gazebo really helped to get the job completed even if it did have its own shower head 

Very pleased with the end results and with some tips from Simon I hope to try keep it pristine for 6 to 9 months before its needs doing again.
Thanks to Jules for keeping me in hot tea

AKA PowerMalc on Briskoda
and Malcolm on www.focusstoc.com


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely looking finish on there...

Must have been a bit of a pain with the weather...

Well done!

:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Top job simon... Weather is a right pain.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic job :wave: Red looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work as always:thumb:


----------



## Hudy82 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice car and a lovely finish too looks good in red. Have to agree about the front end at first i thought eek what have they done but it does look really nice now, just out of curiosity what are the light strips for above the fog lights they look pretty neat.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice job once again 

These facelift vRS do look nice


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

I really like these, are the lights in the bumper DRLs?

Any pictures of the interior?

Lovely finish.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work there mate


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Hudy82 said:


> Nice car and a lovely finish too looks good in red. Have to agree about the front end at first i thought eek what have they done but it does look really nice now, just out of curiosity what are the light strips for above the fog lights they look pretty neat.


These are daytime running lights (DRL) and will be compulsory fit on all cars from 2011. At the moment you can control whether they are off or on on the Octavia via the on board computer. They come on with the ignition and dim if the sidelights/headlights are switched on


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

amiller said:


> Looks great. What applicator was used for the Z16?
> 
> Lovely job guys. :thumb:


I am just using a simple terry cloth type applicator that I picked up dirt cheap from 'Big Lots' in the USA........:thumb:



-tom- said:


> Very nice work Simon i rely like these cars and the red makes it look even better :argie: and Jules face she looks happy in some pics :lol:


She is always happy when she is detailing with me.............



gmblack3 said:


> I tip my hat to Jules and Baker. Stunning finish.


Thanks Bryan and good to hear from you, hope all is going well over the pond.....:wave:



Leodhasach said:


> Top job :thumb: lovely car and colour too. Are you a Zaino convert now? Been looking at maybe going down that road myself...


Sure am mate, love the product range and I think there are only a couple of items that I don't get on with but it's well worth the money and the Z-AIO, Z2, Z6, Z2, Z6 and finally Z8 combination works for me.........:thumb:



*MAGIC* said:


> Hmmmm What shall I say........
> 
> :lol::thumb:


You can say whatever you like Robbie........ Need Jules for any promo work........:lol:



sim L said:


> Excellent work as usual mate! :thumb:
> 
> Now, maybe my minds in the gutter a bit too much but I'm assuming what was a typo really cracked me up :lol:


I think it's your mind mate.........:lol:



The Cueball said:


> Lovely looking finish on there...
> 
> Must have been a bit of a pain with the weather...
> 
> ...


Weather was not playing ball and we thought we were going to get away with it all day and then just before the LSP stages, rain haulted play, still, just about managed to get a decent finish........:thumb:



losi_8_boy said:


> Top job simon... Weather is a right pain.


Your not wrong there mate..........



Hudy82 said:


> Nice car and a lovely finish too looks good in red. Have to agree about the front end at first i thought eek what have they done but it does look really nice now, just out of curiosity what are the light strips for above the fog lights they look pretty neat.


They are DRL's, 'Day Time Running Lamps' and sounds like Malcolm has been doing some research on them, all I will say is if you like DRL's, wait until you see the one's I have been working on for the Aston Martin One-77 Head Lamp..............:doublesho



David King said:


> I really like these, are the lights in the bumper DRLs?
> 
> Any pictures of the interior?
> 
> Lovely finish.


As above, they are DRL's.........:thumb:

As for interior pics I didn't take any, it was similar to this one though:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149106

You got any interior pics Malcolm?


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

looking very nice


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Simon

Here we go although not my car


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff guys


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Nice job there! Beautiful colour! and smart DRL's!

Tell me, do you dry the car before claying or is it OK to spray last touch onto wet panels? Just a question? 

Nice job! :driver::thumb:


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Niçe work :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice. want one of these cars!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Nice job there! Beautiful colour! and smart DRL's!
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Mart...........:wave:

I tend not to mate as Last Touch is the lube I use for claying which has a water content so a little more on the paintwork is only going to help...........:thumb:


----------



## leonj (Feb 20, 2010)

wow, great results


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Nicely done, Simon, as always. I like the looks of the Octavia. Has a little personality. This one looks great in red. Of course, Z2Pro makes the red absolutely blinding


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

BretFraz said:


> Nicely done, Simon, as always. I like the looks of the Octavia. Has a little personality. This one looks great in red. Of course, Z2Pro makes the red absolutely blinding


I think if this was available in the USA it may well sell and I reckon Dad may have one but I fear that he has now converted to loving his 4x4 in true American style.............:tumbleweed:

Not sure if you knew but last time we were over, he went out and bought a Harley Davidson!!!

Will drop you and Bryan a PM shortly........:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------

